

10 Morning Rituals For The Healthy Entrepreneur - hollywoodcole
http://www.lifehack.org/articles/lifestyle/10-morning-rituals-for-the-healthy-entrepreneur.html

======
davidw
For me, these invite sarcasm:

"Make yourself a blend of fruits that excite you. I love a carrot-apple-ginger
juice and drink it in the morning"

I like a blend of various fermented grapes, but am not yet to the point where
i drink it in the morning.

~~~
dgabriel
Indeed. I've also never found journaling "exhilarating."

------
tjic
2,000 subscribers in 90 days?

Big deal.

We launched HeavyInk.com less than 90 days ago, and we're on track to beat
that.

...and those are <i>paying</i> customers.

...and we haven't advertised at all.

